# Muzzle loader issues



## switchbackxt1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Why is there no decent blood trail with a muzzle loader? I have shot deer right in the bread basket, little to no blood trail. Could it be the bullet?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 11, 2016)

In general, yes, it can definitely be the type bullet used.
You didn't mention it, but my suspicion is that it was a powerbelt?

Use a Barnes Expander or T-EZ bullet in either 250 or 290grs.  They function properly down to 1,100fps.


----------



## snuffy (Dec 11, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720880&highlight=


----------



## antharper (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had the same problem but someone on here told me to try these and I've been extremely pleased !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 11, 2016)

I usually get blood trails that Stevie Wonder could follow with a muzzleloader, from the ones that don't drop right there. Throw out those plastic projectiles with little pistol bullets in them, and shoot solid lead big-boy bullets. I like 350-grain lead conicals in a .50.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 12, 2016)

No Excuses conicals....the best ML bullet you can buy. My deer react like they've been hit by a cinder block when shooting them.


----------



## Roadking65 (Jan 5, 2017)

I use .50 cal Patched Round Balls and also get a Stevie Wonder Blood trail that looks like someone poured red paint out of a can in a line.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 5, 2017)

It is not only the bullet but the velocity you drive it at.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 5, 2017)

Guess everyone has different experiences but I have always shot power belt and don't need blood trail because the deer falls right there down and done.


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 5, 2017)

*Bullet*

I have shot quite a few deer with my 50 cal Accura. I use the Winchester  230gr Hollow points .45 cal with sabots, 60 gr of powder. I hunt in a area with only a 50 yard shot.
The bullet will make a complete pass thru but leaves a good size exit hole with blood every where.  Most DRT with a couple going about 20 to 30 Feet.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 5, 2017)

Bullet/Shot placement is more important than what you hit them with.  That said, some bullets are more forgiving for slight errors.

If you want a blood trail, you better double lung them.  

My BP buck from this year fell in his tracks to a 265gr lead bullet and I hit him through both shoulder blades and the slug ended up just under the hide on the far shoulder


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 7, 2017)

Shot a nice sized doe on public land the first day of muzzle loader season with a Hornady 350 grain FPB.  The deer was walking fast and the bullet hit further back than ideal, hit the rear portion of one lung because of the angle, punctured the diaphragm and stomach.  The deer ran a little over 100 yards, however it was no problem following the blood trail as the bullet went through and left a large exit hole.  So far I have been very happy with these bullets on game performance and accuracy in my New England Firearms Huntsman with 90 grains of Triple 7.

http://www.hornady.com/store/50-Cal-350-gr-FPB/


----------



## UpstateFishing (Jan 11, 2017)

Velocity (or lack thereof compared to centerfires) and rapid expansion of bullets.

It is a tradeoff between knock down and pass through.


----------



## WNewman (Jan 25, 2017)

FIL shot a hog with his muzzleloader this year with two pellets and one of the hollow point powerbelt bullets.   We found the bullet during cleaning and it looked brand new except for the skirt missing.  I was really surprised it didn't expand at all.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 26, 2017)

All I've ever hunted with is a .54 cal. patched round ball. Early on it was pushed by 2fg but now I hunt with 80 to 85 grains of 3fg. It's true that load might be overkill for deer but there are a lot of big hogs where I hunt and the 85 grain load is for them. I also believe the increased velocity helps to expand the projectile.
In the 40 odd years of hunting with black powder I have made a few observations,
If the animal is hit too high then the body cavity must fill with blood to the lowest bullet hole before it starts to leave much of a blood trail.
If it's a hog then fat can cover the bullet holes and restrict or stop blood flow.
If there is no expansion then the projectile may be pushing internal organs aside rather than cutting, this can result in a skimpy blood trail. These organs can move back and cover bullet holes.
If I hit where I intend then I have a decent blood trail. But if I miss then I have no blood trail.
Due to the smoke covering the animal when shot I find it hard to tell if I made a hit or not, good or bad.
In any event I make an effort to find exactly where the deer was standing and look for hair or anything that might indicate a hit. I follow the direction the animal was traveling as sometimes it takes a while for the animal to start bleeding through the bullet holes.
I can track by the scuff marks made by hooves. Each time I find one of these spots I get down and look into the hole, moving leaves aside, looking for a spot of blood. Often the blood is seeping down a leg and it will leave blood in the hoof print.
I look for blood a yard or so high on bushes and trees where it has wiped off as they ran.
Long ago I accepted the limitations of a flintlock and patched round ball and I expect a hard to follow blood trail so I've concentrated on building my skills of tracking.
If I've made a fatal hit then most likely I'll find the animal.


----------



## pse hunter (Jan 26, 2017)

I have had really good luck with the 300gr hornady xtp


----------



## Muldoon (Mar 27, 2017)

*When this hits.....*

it looks like you've gutted a hog!



PRB by Sharps Man, on Flickr

Sent off with 100 grs. KIK 2F blackpowder.


----------



## Muldoon (Aug 9, 2017)

*Swbt*



Roadking65 said:


> I use .50 cal Patched Round Balls and also get a Stevie Wonder Blood trail that looks like someone poured red paint out of a can in a line.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 9, 2017)

Big bullets going fast make big, deep, holes.

T/C Maxi balls for me. I pour my own. I think they are about 240 or 250 grain 45's over about 90 grains of FFF.


----------



## GSUQUAD (Aug 16, 2017)

I only have experience with one muzzle loader kill I used the 45 cal hornady sabot in a 50 can muzzle loader and shot a doe at about 120 yards.  The smoke cleared, I saw no doe and couldn't find any blood or hair. Swearing at myself for missing, I walked through the woods about 20 yards away and found her laying there.  I eat the heart, so I remember being upset I shot right thru the heart and didn't get to harvest it.  Tiny hole in tiny hole out perfect broadside shot.  No blood until the processor opened her up.  I was not impressed


----------



## CaptGary1 (Aug 17, 2017)

The Hornady 300gr SST and the Barnes 290gr bullet both work perfectly in my two MLs. I shoot a TC Encore and a CVA Accura V2 LR. Both guns group these two bullets into an inch at 100 yards with 110 grains of Blackhorn 209 started with a Federal 209A primer. Always check your loads with different primers. Seems to make a big difference to my rifles.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 21, 2017)

I am also a firm believer in the 300 grain hornady SST . I use them with 110 grains of 777 pellets in both of my CVA's . Very accurate  hit hard and drive deep .


----------

